# Where do you buy food grade buckets/storage containers?



## Spatula

Howdy. As with many of you I'm sure, as my wife and I talk about food, the question has come up as far as the best containers for storing quantities of rice, dried beans, and other such foods that do not require refrigeration, but need to be sealed against water, bugs, etc. I have googled around looking at various 5 gallon buckets with resealable lids, and see such a wide range, I was wondering what y'all are using? And perhaps more importantly, where did you get it? All leads appreciated. 
Thanks,


----------



## InHisName

We get free 5 gallon buckets from Albertsons grocery and other bakerys. They are food grade (frosting). You can also check with any grocery that has a bakery in it. They also have smaller buckets.


----------



## JIL

I got mine at Uline, I get the 2 gal size buckets because it is much easier to handle. I had the 5 gal but they are a pain to move and use. We did get some at a local bakery but I needed more than they had we are in a very small community. good luck.


----------



## beachcomber

also fast food rest.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

I get free 3-1/2 gallon and 4 gallon buckets from local stores. I buy my 5 gallon buckets from which ever hardware store has them cheapest at the moment. Gamma seals from Freckle Face. Mylar from the LDS storehouse for the smaller 1 gallons size and 6 gallon size from Frugal's Store. My short term storage (IE flour, mixes, etc in the kitchen) I use paint cans, new, lined with 2-1/2 gallon zipper bags.


----------



## secretcreek

3 and 5 gallon with heavy duty lids(Icing bucket )for a $1.00 at Walmart bakery -washed out too. You need to ask for them earlier in the day before they take them back to be recycled ( usually before 10 am).

-scrt crk


----------



## texican

Get mine for free at the grocery store and a local bakery. They are nice and set them off to the side of their store... I can drive by, and if I see them, I can pull in and get a bunch. If I loved frosting, I'd be in heaven, as there's usually a cup or more left in them. Goats love frosting. I love the buckets. The buckets will disintegrate within a year if left in the sun. No degradation with those inside the house (after five years, anyway).

Buying something that's free is against my religion!:angel:


----------



## unregistered29228

I've never had even one free bucket despite asking all over town. I BUY my 5 gallon buckets and lids from Lowe's. They don't have rubber gaskets in the lids, but they do seal well with a mylar bag inside.


----------



## Just Cliff

This is where I get mine. I gave up on trying to get them from any food service place. They are out of Northwest Ohio near where I used to live. 

http://www.usplastic.com/default.aspx


----------



## JIL

Just Cliff said:


> This is where I get mine. I gave up on trying to get them from any food service place. They are out of Northwest Ohio near where I used to live.
> 
> http://www.usplastic.com/default.aspx


Hey Just Cliff I just compared prices and Uline has the 2 gal buckets for $2.75 ea and the lids are .65, your site has the buckets at $3.44 and $1.? for the lids when you order in quantity it adds up. JFYI. hope this is helpful, thanks JIL


----------



## hillbillygal

I'm another that gets most of mine at Walmart's bakery.


----------



## texican

Mom_of_Four said:


> I've never had even one free bucket despite asking all over town. I BUY my 5 gallon buckets and lids from Lowe's. They don't have rubber gaskets in the lids, but they do seal well with a mylar bag inside.


Hi Mom,
Not saying that there aren't any available where you live... it might be a 'dry hole' for buckets. But... a lot of times, its 'how you ask'!

I've mentioned my butcher shop situation before... it's getting better. I asked last year for some fat scraps from the local butcher. Head butcher wanted to know what for? Told him I needed some for soap, and was cherry picking the good stuff to add to deerburger and sausage. He gave a box full, mostly fat, with a few meat scraps. I basically had to go through this with each of the butchers. After I'd gotten enough for soap, and my own meat grinding, I kept on getting it for the meat and bones. Now, they save their regular trimmings, but keep the expired meat of the day for me... sometimes a whole box of chicken, or whatever's went out that day. I talk to all four of them, know them by name, know where they spent their vacation, about their families, where one of them is going to boot camp in the fall, etc. I feed my dogs raw when possible. Without meat and bones, I'd go through a 50lb bag of kibble in three days. My last bag lasted three weeks, and that's because I didn't get to town as often as normal.

I consider myself a shy, retiring sort of guy... others think of me as some gregarious outgoing person... it's all just an act... but I know 'all the parts', and can bluff my way through.

The older butcher was a hard nut to crack... he was always saying no, "no meat for you"... till one day I went in and he was killing the other two guys wrapping meat, singing them songs only he'd heard of. Asked him the name of the song or the band... came back the next time with a cd full of those songs by that band that he hadn't heard in over 30 years. I spent a few minutes legally downloading the songs, burnt them on a 7c CD, and now he's like a long lost friend! :angel:


----------



## jamala

I get mine from Dickeys BBQ, I just asked one day while we were eating there what they did with their buckets and they told me they tossed them in the trash. I go by every now and then and pick some up. Sometimes I have to wash them and other times they do it for me. They have gasket lids also. They get their BBQ sauce and baked beans in them.


----------



## mldollins

Walmart. I go in every 2 weeks and pick up 4 or 5 with lids. They're glad to get rid of them.


----------



## Spatula

Mom_of_Four said:


> I've never had even one free bucket despite asking all over town.


While I haven't quite asked all over town, I'm kinda in this same boat. I have heard the rumored wonderful, free, walmart buckets, but so far every one I've asked in, (very politely & in a friendly fashion, and before 10 am) I was not only told "NO", but in a rather rude way, and in one case told that they were tired of people coming in and begging for free buckets. I'm a pretty reserved person anyway, and at this point I would rather just pay a few bucks online to buy something new, that is exactly what I want, instead of driving all over town and getting shut down again and again, and still have no buckets. I know everyone's experiences are different of course, and I generally am a huge fan of free stuff, reusing stuff, etc. but in this case, and especially since it'll be me & my family's food, I'd like to get something going now, and I want it to be safe, and the best I can find for a decent price.
That being said, that USPlastic website has a ton of options. Certainly food grade is necessary, but beyond that, is a screw-on lid a must? Are y'all just putting plastic baggies of grain/beans/whatever into these buckets, or using the buckets only? I want to do this the best way possible, and if I am going to have to lay out money for these, then I want the best solution possible. 
Thanks again to everyone for sharing.


----------



## secretcreek

Sorry you were treated rudely at your local Wally's. I never am. maybe learn to "suck up" like Texican, eh? Bwhahahahha <no offense T!>....thought you were funny....smart like a fox funny anyway.

-scrt crk


----------



## Betho

I got mine on craigslist - 4 gallon square buckets with lids for $2 per set. I bought all they had which was about 65 or so plus 50 for my folks... that's plenty to keep us for a while. I never seem to have time during the week to go find bakeries or places to see if I can get them for free.


----------



## JIL

I put my beans or whatever into buckets and use food grade DE and an oxegen obsorber then seal. I use the lids that you use a rubber mallet to close and a screwdriver to open with. I got mine at Uline.com so far the best prices as stated before. good luck JIL


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Whole Foods / Wild Oats / Fresh Market (all health food stores) LOVE to give away their food grade buckets with lids. They love the idea of recycling!! They save them for me, wash them for me, and call me when they have 3 or more!!
They are SO friendly!!


----------



## Michele of MI

We buy in large quantities, so most of our buckets come with food in them. For example- we always get the 9# bucket of peanut butter, which is (I believe) a 2 gallon bucket. If you buy only what you will use, but buy it in a handy reuseable container, when it's empty, you can put anything you want in it.


----------

